# Crossover ID help



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I am trying to learn as I go. 
I have a crossover from 8 ohm speakers. 
I thought this was a first oder crossover but the L2 threw a curve at me. 
I would surely like some help in determining what it is:

Positive goes to a circuit breaker(?) then to L1(do not know value) then woofer positive.......
Positive also goes to C1(6uf) and positive of dome tweeter

Negative goes to negative on woofer and tweeter but also to L2 (do not know the value) and then to the tweeter positive.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

A picture would make things much clearer. But from the sounds of things, it looks like a first order on the woofer and a 2nd order on the tweeter. Depending on how the tweeter trails off, it may be necessary for protection (common in 2 way systems to have a steep tweeter crossover, so no bass gets in and damages the element).


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Crossovers are built for the speaker not the other way around. Check out the tritrix kit if you want a fun learning project.


----------

